# Upgrading btanks failed. In what problem?



## goshanecr (May 10, 2010)

Hello all!
There is interesting port *games/battletanks*, but it can't update with portupgrade to newer version:

```
g++44 -o build/release/editor/bted -Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc44 -Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc44 -pthread -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib 
-Wl,-rpath-link,build/release -Wl,-rpath-link,build/release/mrt -Wl,-rpath-link,build/release/sdlx -Wl,-rpath-link,build/release/clunk 
build/release/editor/base_brush.o build/release/editor/editor.o build/release/editor/open_map_dialog.o build/release/editor/tileset_dialog.o 
build/release/editor/layer_item.o build/release/editor/layer_list_dialog.o build/release/editor/command.o build/release/editor
/add_tileset_dialog.o build/release/editor/add_object_dialog.o build/release/editor/object_properties.o build/release/editor/tilebox_brush.o 
build/release/editor/morph_dialog.o build/release/editor/resize_dialog.o -L/usr/local/lib -Lbuild/release/mrt -Lmrt -Lbuild/release/sdlx 
-Lsdlx -Lbuild/release/objects -Lobjects -Lbuild/release/clunk -Lclunk -Lbuild/release/engine -Lengine -lbtanks_engine -lsdlx -lmrt -lSDL
build/release/editor/base_brush.o: In function `Brush::render(sdlx::Surface&, v2<int> const&, v2<int> const&)':
base_brush.cpp:(.text+0x190): undefined reference to `sdlx::Surface::blit(sdlx::Surface const&, int, int)'
build/release/editor/base_brush.o: In function `FillerBrush::render(sdlx::Surface&, v2<int> const&, v2<int> const&)':
base_brush.cpp:(.text+0x928): undefined reference to `mrt::Exception::add_message(char const*, int)'
base_brush.cpp:(.text+0x93b): undefined reference to `mrt::format_string(char const*, ...)'
base_brush.cpp:(.text+0x94a): undefined reference to `mrt::Exception::add_message(std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'
base_brush.cpp:(.text+0x967): undefined reference to `mrt::Exception::get_custom_message()'
base_brush.cpp:(.text+0x976): undefined reference to `mrt::Exception::add_message(std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'
build/release/editor/base_brush.o: In function `ObjectBrush::exec(Command&, int, int) const':
base_brush.cpp:(.text+0x1486): undefined reference to `mrt::format_string(char const*, ...)'
build/release/editor/base_brush.o: In function `Brush::exec(Command&, int, int) const':
base_brush.cpp:(.text+0x162e): undefined reference to `mrt::Exception::add_message(char const*, int)'
base_brush.cpp:(.text+0x1659): undefined reference to `mrt::format_string(char const*, ...)'
base_brush.cpp:(.text+0x1668): undefined reference to `mrt::Exception::add_message(std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'
`sdlx::Cursor::get_position(int&, int&)'
[SIZE="2"][I]............... MANY SIMILAR ERROR MESSAGES ....................
............... MANY SIMILAR ERROR MESSAGES ....................
............... MANY SIMILAR ERROR MESSAGES ....................
............... MANY SIMILAR ERROR MESSAGES ....................
............... MANY SIMILAR ERROR MESSAGES ....................
............... MANY SIMILAR ERROR MESSAGES ....................[/I][/SIZE]
build/release/engine/libbtanks_engine.so: undefined reference to `sdlx::Surface::set_clip_rect(sdlx::Rect const&)'
build/release/engine/libbtanks_engine.so: undefined reference to `sdlx::Surface::set_video_mode(int, int, int, int)'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
scons: *** [build/release/editor/bted] Error 1
scons: building terminated because of errors.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/games/battletanks.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20100511-98438-fweksm-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=btanks-
0.7.5800_5 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=0.7.5800_5 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! games/battletanks (btanks-0.7.5800_5) (linker error)
```
Is anyhow possible to solve that problem? Or PR needed?


----------

